# Player looking for Group in Tacoma, WA Area!



## BelgarathTAO (May 13, 2003)

Well, I have recently found myself without a group, so I would like to find one!  Mature players, and only Friday or Saturday Evenings.  D&D 3rd ed, prefer Forgotten Realms, but I am open.

E-mail me:  brian@intela.net

Also I have access to some playtest material for a 3rd party that I could bring in for testing.

Belgarath the Ancient One


----------



## tburdett (May 21, 2003)

Our group is currently looking for new players in the Tacoma area.  We usually start at 5pm on Saturdays.  I'll email you my contact information when I get home from work tonight.


----------

